# Uber radio ads "make $5000 a month"



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Uber now has radio ads looking for drivers. They forgot to mention the 20% cut the $1 safe fee the driver never gets, gas, maintaining the car, long hours driving, etc etc


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Uber now has radio ads looking for drivers. They forgot to mention the 20% cut the $1 safe fee the driver never gets, gas, maintaining the car, long hours driving, etc etc


Its getting busy here in Sydney, lots of end of year corporate functions and the like.

Uber Drivers who have links with other lead generators are being tied up with pre-bookings that assure them of a return.

So there is more work out there but I still see so many Black fleet drivers pulled over on the side of the road, unable to drive home to a comfy bed and sleep they need due to exhaustion.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

heard them this morning. They are like the old Larry H. Parker commercials. You know the ones that got the black male in a wheel chair 2.1 million dollars.
this is going to sound racists, but in no way is intended that way. In the ads, you can tell the person that is stating how great it is, is a black male. They are targeting a demographic. There ad is very race motivated. They are looking for people that don't have the best speaking skills, less educated, lower monthly overhead of bills.

my apologies if anyone takes offense to this. I didn't intend to offend anyone. It is my interpretation of the ad. And if anyone wants to say I am racists, than that is your opinion. But if you new me, I am far from it.

they will make the oppressed more oppressed taking what little they have and exploiting it for their own self gain. They really are targeting those that don't have a college education and don't have a grasps of business.

honestly, I feel sorry for anyone that falls into this trap. Where is rev. Al sharpton. The people need a voice.

seriously, this isn't good.


----------



## DCuberguy (Nov 20, 2014)

There maybe five million new Uber drivers in America with new work permits later today.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I heard the radio ad on KFI last Saturday while listening to Leo the Tech Guy. KFI's demographic is not exactly the pond I would be fishing in if I were in charge of advertising for Uber, but then again, nobody ever said Uber was that well run.

$5,000.00 per month is what you will "make" according to the radio ad, so what will you have to "gross" to "make" that much? $8,000.00?

No way. This is just as bad as all the ads on craigslist, perhaps the website the ad guides you to is not Uber, but somebody looking for a referral fee?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I heard the radio ad on KFI last Saturday while listening to Leo the Tech Guy. KFI's demographic is not exactly the pond I would be fishing in if I were in charge of advertising for Uber, but then again, nobody ever said Uber was that well run.
> 
> $5,000.00 per month is what you will "make" according to the radio ad, so what will you have to "gross" to "make" that much? $8,000.00?
> 
> No way. This is just as bad as all the ads on craigslist, perhaps the website the ad guides you to is not Uber, but somebody looking for a referral fee?


 Lol, I wonder if one could retire with in 2 to 5 years, just like Amway...


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I heard the radio ad on KFI last Saturday while listening to Leo the Tech Guy. KFI's demographic is not exactly the pond I would be fishing in if I were in charge of advertising for Uber, but then again, nobody ever said Uber was that well run.
> 
> $5,000.00 per month is what you will "make" according to the radio ad, so what will you have to "gross" to "make" that much? $8,000.00?
> 
> No way. This is just as bad as all the ads on craigslist, perhaps the website the ad guides you to is not Uber, but somebody looking for a referral fee?


Around $6250


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Around $6250


I use $100/ week car expense and at that volume of work $150.00/week in gas. Uber takes 25% so way more gross than that to "make" $5,000.00


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I use $100/ week car expense and at that volume of work $150.00/week in gas. Uber takes 25% so way more gross than that to "make" $5,000.00


 Ah, i see how you got there. How do you figure the 25% from Uber?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Where do I sign up ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Ah, i see how you got there. How do you figure the 25% from Uber?


Net pay divided by gross fares is usually around 74%

Uber takes 40% of a minimum, almost 30% on fares less than $10.00


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

After Uber/Lyft commissions and my car payment, but before gas and maintenance, my profit is $1200 per week. It's around $1,000 net before tax. But to do that requires 70 hours per week.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> After Uber/Lyft commissions and my car payment, but before gas and maintenance, my profit is $1200 per week. It's around $1,000 net before tax. But to do that requires 70 hours per week.


70 Hours a week? F that! I am good with 35 or 40 and then I have to take a break, I'm working on something else, This isn't going to last for me! I am hanging on hoping that Uber Delivery comes through in my market! You ask what market are you in? I am in a market where Uber keeps cutting the rates and the amount I make! I am sorry but I will not tell my market but I can get to an ocean from here!!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> 70 Hours a week? F that! I am good with 35 or 40 and then I have to take a break, I'm working on something else, This isn't going to last for me! I am hanging on hoping that Uber Delivery comes through in my market! You ask what market are you in? I am in a market where Uber keeps cutting the rates and the amount I make! I am sorry but I will not tell my market but I can get to an ocean from here!!


Over the weekend I opened the PAX app and I saw an option at the bottom that said something like Uber Fresh or maybe it was Uber Delivery I don't remember. What's that all about and why would you rather do that? Can you do both?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Uber now has radio ads looking for drivers. They forgot to mention the 20% cut the $1 safe fee the driver never gets, gas, maintaining the car, long hours driving, etc etc


Is it just me, or why doesn't Uber put the half the effort it puts into finding new drivers into finding new riders?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber takes 25%


Does anyone know if Uber has started signing up New Drivers at 25% commission in other markets besides SF?

Check the Fine Print!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ya the problem with that kind of advertising, while it's possible it's only going to happen when all the stars align and you are working crazy hours.

It's advertising the same way as weight loss. Just because one person has done it doesn't mean that the masses will get the same return. Very shady marketing to the weak. Just like the car loan scams they put people into.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Does anyone know if Uber has started signing up New Drivers at 25% commission in other markets besides SF?
> 
> Check the Fine Print!


Wow, I didn't realize uberx is 25% in SF. Its only 20% here. Is that a sign of the future to come?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> uberx is 25% in SF


It's 25% commission for New Drivers who signed up after Sept 2nd in SF.


Optimus Uber said:


> Is that a sign of the future to come


 It seems that way. 
That's why I'm trying to find out *"Are New Drivers are being signed up at 25% commission in any other market besides SF?"*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's 25% commission for New Drivers who signed up after Sept 2nd in SF.
> It seems that way.
> That's why I'm trying to find out *"Are New Drivers are being signed up at 25% commission in any other market besides SF?"*


We are only 20% here in Toronto. System went live first week in October.

But they did drop the new driver referral fee from $200 to $100 in this market.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a call from my brother this morning telling me he heard a radio commercial guaranteeing $5000 in the first month for new drivers. I had to explain to him how guarantees work (or don't work) with Uber. He thought i was rolling in the dough now! I got a good laugh. So misleading!


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Make (up to) $5000 a month (with three other jobs)

Who ever reads the fine print?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Make (up to) $5000 a month (with three other jobs) Who ever reads the fine print?


Ya, it's really crazy that Uber could try and throw this promo out. I could only find this on the Uber NYC blog - but they are running this ad in Chicago as well:



> To be eligible for the $5,000 guarantee each calendar month, partners must spend at least 200 hours online in the core service area and accept 90% of the trip requests received. This monthly guarantee starts on October 1, 2014 and ends December 31, 2014. This offer does not apply to uberT.


What they don't say is that they only pay the difference between what you earned GROSS and the $5000. It's almost the same thing as playing the slot tournaments at the casinos. Sure you could win like 25 or 50 grand, what they don't say is how much you pay to play.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Uber now has radio ads looking for drivers. They forgot to mention the 20% cut the $1 safe fee the driver never gets, gas, maintaining the car, long hours driving, etc etc


Maybe a lot of driver already non activ they realize it's hard to make money from U Bullied Every Rides . Specially yesterday almost every body got text "your acceptance rate less than 80%" so they need new comers.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberxOCdriver said:


> Maybe a lot of driver already non activ they realize it's hard to make money from U Bullied Every Rides . Specially yesterday almost every body got text "your acceptance rate less than 80%" so they need new comers.


I guess no one is above 80% acceptance rate, yet uber states the average acceptance rate is 96%. They are such liars. If they deactivate those that are below 80%, then there are going to be 3 drivers left in the entire united states.
If I get an email from them I am requesting all the data to back it up. Because my legal counsel will have a field day with their bull shit. I am a contractor. I can take the ride if I want or not. They can't have the best of both worlds. Either I'm a contractor or an employee, but you can't treat me as both to whatever suits your need at the time. I was told I can work when I want to work. Therefore if you send me a shit client, then I choose not to work. Your call my *****es. Am I an employee or a contractor? Make up your mind so I know how to seek legal action against my little *****. 
That's the way I see you, uber. You send me the *****s, I send them to their next John. I'm the middle man pimp, and pimpin' ain't easy. I pimp these peeps from one side to the other side of town, and sometimes, I take these *****s for a quick pit stop in the back of my seat, so I can give them a tip. I'm a pimp, these *****s, get in my ride, then I ride them to their destination. I give them the ride of their lives. I give them the PLUS version of the ride. I give them the ride, then show them what the PLUS is in UberPLUS. Did I mention, being a pimp transporter, ain't easy, but its got to be done and i am the man to do it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I was at 99% last week. Most of the time I'm at 100. Frankly I'm fine with them booting drivers who ignore pings. That's not me being nasty that's more of what happens to the rest of us after an ignored ping.

You get a Ping and it's 5 min away....goes ignored. Then the next rider is about 7 min away...goes ignored. Then I get it at 12 min and PAX is already on edge wondering why I got the call when on their map it said there was one 3 streets over. Not across town.

Not to mention I get a call I need to drive to and waste more gas getting to.

But hey that's my selfish reason. I'm sure people have their own reasons for ignoring a Ping. like to avoid a non surge fare outside the zone hoping to get a surge. That's another one of my gripes. Just take the freaking call. 

Again this is not directed at any individuals...just something I noticed that seems to be part of the game.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I was at 99% last week. Most of the time I'm at 100. Frankly I'm fine with them booting drivers who ignore pings. That's not me being nasty that's more of what happens to the rest of us after an ignored ping.
> 
> You get a Ping and it's 5 min away....goes ignored. Then the next rider is about 7 min away...goes ignored. Then I get it at 12 min and PAX is already on edge wondering why I got the call when on their map it said there was one 3 streets over. Not across town.
> 
> ...


I use to get pings 12 minutes away, on my way to do the pickup, I would see multiple ubers. I got so tired of picking up left overs, I started being selective too. Sorry if you don't agree with it, but I'm a condition of my environment. Since there is no repercussions for not taking the calls, **** it until uber mans up and does something about it, going to continue to do it. My acceptance rate is low and I'm still driving. Until they enforce it and change, not going to change. Lame ass text message. Still nothing has been done.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I use to get pings 12 minutes away, on my way to do the pickup, I would see multiple ubers. I got so tired of picking up left overs, I started being selective too. Sorry if you don't agree with it, but I'm a condition of my environment. Since there is no repercussions for not taking the calls, **** it until uber mans up and does something about it, going to continue to do it. My acceptance rate is 12% and I'm still driving. Until they enforce it and change, not going to change. Lame ass text message. Still nothing has been done.


I hear ya....Figured out here being a new market people were not that smart to refuse calls yet. Just hope that one day when they do decide to crack down they don't sweep you up with the bunch.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I use to get pings 12 minutes away, on my way to do the pickup, I would see multiple ubers. I got so tired of picking up left overs, I started being selective too. Sorry if you don't agree with it, but I'm a condition of my environment. Since there is no repercussions for not taking the calls, **** it until uber mans up and does something about it, going to continue to do it. My acceptance rate is 12% and I'm still driving. Until they enforce it and change, not going to change. Lame ass text message. Still nothing has been done.


There is a stronger obligation to carry out jobs a driver actually accepts.

UBER needs to be VERY VERY careful obliging contractors and independent small business owners to carry out unprofitable and unpopular j
ob offers under threat of deactivation.

If UBER goes that road, out goes THEIR claim that they are not EMPLOYERS.


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

Sometimes a company cuts off it's nose to spite it's face. I hope Uber doesn't continue down that path. What goes up can come down just as fast.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I hear ya....Figured out here being a new market people were not that smart to refuse calls yet.


It's because it's a New Market with these Rates...that's why drivers are not refusing the calls yet.








Compare them with LA Rates to see why Drivers would refuse rides with an ETA>10 Minutes.
And can you please convert these Rates into US$ and Miles and post em here, thanx!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, the conversion to miles becomes $1.45/mile.

1 Can$ = .89 US$
If the Uber quotes are in Can$ then that would become $1.283/mile
The base would become $2.43 and the per minute would be $.265/minute.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So our Fares are the following.

$2.75 CDN Base
$0.30 per min
$0.90 per KM

Converted rates to the same in LA based on todays conversion.

$2.45 Base US
$.027 per min
$0.80 per km = $1.28 per mile

Now keep in mind fuel is on average about 20% more expensive from the US based on what I have seen without converting. And our insurance is way higher due to lack of competition and the laws here. I'm about $260 per month with full coverage and claiming I use it for driving to work and back. If I was to go for commercial insurance same as a cab it's about $750-$900 per month depending on the company.

So ya the grass is not that green on this side of the border.

On the upside we do surge a lot more during the day around rush hour and weekend days. (About 2.3X) But people are smart and don't use UberX and go with an Uber Taxi that is cheaper. Or they wait it out till the surge drops.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OCX DRIVER said:


> Uber now has radio ads looking for drivers. They forgot to mention the 20% cut the $1 safe fee the driver never gets, gas, maintaining the car, long hours driving, etc etc


Guess what folks, after chasing away so many drivers, time to bring in a new crop of suckers, heard 3 ads last night, practically gave me a woodie listening to how great it was to drive for Uber. And yes, even with the rate cuts, I can get $5K a month if I need it!


----------

